# Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichtigen Gewinnspiel



## cursty (26 Januar 2010)

Ich habe heute auf meinem Handy einen Anruf mit unterdrückter Rufnummer bekommen, von jemandem, der sagte, ich hätte im Internet bei einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen. Der Mann war sehr agressiv, er kannte meinen Nachnamen und meine Adresse. Auf meine Frage, wie die website heißte, wurde er richtig laut und meinte, er könne jetzt nicht die Namen von 666 Gewinnspielseiten vorlesen, ich meine, er sagte etwas über Traumverlosung. Dann fragte er, ob ich weiterhin teilnehmen möchte, ich fragte immer wieder dazwischen, um welches Spiel es sich handelt, ich würde niemals an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen, und er sagte, ich hätte mal besser lesen sollen, da stünde, sogar ganz groß, daß es nach 3 Monaten kostenpflichtig, sei, mit 58 Euro monatlich. Er sprach so wie ein Roboter, und jetzt kommt der Hammer, er wusste meine Adresse, und meinte, ich bekomme den Vertrag auf dem Postweg zugesandt, ob ich immer noch in der ....str wohne. Ich sagte, ich äußere mich nicht dazu, da wurde er richtig wütend und ich habe aufgelegt. Was soll ich tun? ich habe 100% tig niemals irgendwo meine Adresse, und schon gar nicht meine Handynummer herausgegeben. Ich bin seit 1. Januar arbeitslos und bekomme Hartz IV und kann ganz sicher nicht 58 Euro monatlich zahlen. Soll ich den Brief, falls er kommt, zurückgehen lassen mit "unbekannt verzogen"?


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*

Konto im Auge behalten und gegebenenfalls unberechtigte Lastschriften zurückbuchen lassen. Kostet nix! Es gibt einen schwunghaften Handel mit Adressen und Kontoverbindungen. Um die Daten zu verifizieren werden halt diese frechen Telefonanrufe gestartet. Daraus einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag zu basteln ist natürlich Blödsinn.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## cursty (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*

Danke, ich gehe hier schon die Wände rauf. Sollte ich eventuelle Post, die mir ja angedroht wurde, zurückgehen lasen, mit dem vermerk "unbekannt verzogen"? kann die Post ja vorher mit Wasserdampf öffnen, falls was wichtiges drin ist


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*

Wenn man am Telefon nichts zugesagt hat, dann ist man auch keine vertragliche Verpflichtung eingegangen.

Das, was die Klabautermänner einem dann auch immer zustellen, kann einem wurstegal sein. Auch, wenn 12309 "Auftragsbestätigungen" zugestellt werden: das beweist keinen Vertragsschluss.

Was man mit diesen Briefen anfängt, ist wurst. Man kann die Annahme verweigern, oder sie im Kamin verfeuern, oder in die Papiertonne hauen, oder sie in einem Leitz-Ordner abheften, oder als Streu-Unterlage für den Vogelkäfig nehmen. Rechtlich gesehen haben diese "Schreiben" denselben Stellenwert wie ein umgefallener Reissack in China.

Man sollte allerdings nach solchen Gewinnbimmelanrufen in der nächsten Zeit besonders sorgfältig die Kontoauszüge nach illegalen Abbuchungen durchsehen. Sehr oft wird nämlich trotz nicht erteilter Genehmigung Geld abgebucht. Das sollte man natürlich rückbuchen lassen.

Alles weitere zu den Gewinnklabauteranrufen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...bwohl-ich-nichts-bestellt-habe-was-jetzt.html

Was man gegen die Anrufe machen kann:
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## cursty (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*

ist richtig, aber das Problem ist, der Typ behauptet, dass ich mich irgendwo eingeloggt habe, und die ersten 3 Monate umsonst waren, da ich am telefon gesagt habe, ich will nirgendwo teilnehmen und habe auch nie teilgenommen, meinte er, da jetzt schon 3 Monate vorbei sind, muss ich die nächsten 3 Monate zahlen, das war in der website gestanden. Welche website das ist, wollte er mir partout nicht sagen. Ich habe also sozusagen telefonisch heute gekündigt, muss aber die nächsten 3 Monate zahlen und wenn ich nichts gewinne, bekomme ich mein Geld zurück. Er wollte mir aber nicht die Frage beantworten, wo ich mich denn eingeloggt hatte. Konto kontrolliere ich natürlich, aber so was macht mir trotzdem Angst und lässt mir keine Ruhe. Ich würde das freche Schwein am liebsten anzeigen, aber, wie gesagt, unterdrückte Rufnummer und keine Angabe zum Namen der FA


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*

Das alles ist nicht Dein Problem sondern das des Anbieters. Nicht Du hast einen Vertrag zu beweisen, sondern der Anbieter. Und da reicht keine Aussage von dem oder ein angeblicher Telefonmitschnitt. Also zurücklehnen. Die Geldbörse bleibt zu. Und nicht so leichtgläubig sein und alles glauben, was einem am Telefon gesagt wird.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Teleton (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*



> aber das Problem ist, der Typ behauptet, dass ich mich irgendwo eingeloggt habe, und die ersten 3 Monate umsonst waren, ....da jetzt schon 3 Monate vorbei sind, muss ich die nächsten 3 Monate zahlen, das war in der website gestanden.


Das ist dreckig gelogen und wird seit einiger Zeit jedem erzählt. Da die für Deine Daten aber echte Kohle bezahlt haben wollen die das jetzt wieder haben.
Wenn Du Dir deswegen schon Sorgen machst: Ich kann beweisen, dass Du das Bernsteinzimmer geklaut hast. Du hattest 3 Monate Zeit es zurückzugeben, die sind vorbei. Jetzt musst Du zahlen meine Kontodaten schicke ich Dir noch.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*



cursty schrieb:


> ist richtig, aber das Problem ist, der Typ behauptet, dass ich mich irgendwo eingeloggt habe, und die ersten 3 Monate umsonst waren


Diesen Mist behaupten die Gewinnbimmelbandenganoven inzwischen bei jedem Anruf - ist eine neue Masche!

Bei den Kollegen von Antispam gibts mittlerweile einen Thread mit der Übersicht aller Gewinnbimmler:
2.3 Telefon Spam - Antispam e.V.

Wie bereits geraten:
Konto im Auge behalten, und alle unberechtigten Abbuchungen der Gewinnbimmlerbanden sofort zurückbuchen lassen!


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*



cursty schrieb:


> ist richtig, aber das Problem ist, der Typ behauptet, dass ich mich irgendwo eingeloggt habe,



Behaupten kann der erstmal viel. Er wird es allerdings nicht beweisen können. Das wäre aber seine Aufgabe, wenn er Geld von Dir will.



cursty schrieb:


> aber so was macht mir trotzdem Angst und lässt mir keine Ruhe.



Esi gibt keinen Grund zur Sorge. Die können Dir gar nichts. Außer abbuchen - na und? Dann buchst Du zurück und verursachst denen damit Kosten.

Dann kommen ein paar Inkassobriefe, das ist schlicht und einfach Material für die Papiertonne. Und dann wars das.



cursty schrieb:


> Ich würde das freche Schwein am liebsten anzeigen, aber, wie gesagt, unterdrückte Rufnummer und keine Angabe zum Namen der FA



Problem ist, dass Du keine Fangschaltung hast. Dadurch ist der Störer nicht ermittelbar. Selbst mit Fangschaltung müsstest Du das Gespräch aufzeichnen, um den Betrugsversuch beweisen zu können. Eine Gesprächsaufzeichnung wäre zwar eigentlich ohne Zustimmung der Gegenseite verboten, aber im Rahmen des Notwehrrechts bei fortgesetzten telefonischen Betrugsversuchen könnte man das anders sehen. 

Solange nicht irgendwer einmal so einen Gesprächsmitschnitt einem Richter vorlegt, wird den Bimmelbanden ihr unverschämter Betrug nie nachweisbar sein. Die werden sich immer rausreden: "das hab ich nie so gesagt, das hat der falsch verstanden..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und: laut der Meinung unserer Politiker ist das kein fettes Schwein. Sondern das ist ein innovatives Unternehmen zur Förderung neuer Absatzmärkte im Bereich der Telekommunikation am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland. Für die Wirtschaft, für die Arbeitsplätze, für die Demokratie.

Wenn die anderer Meinung wären, dann hätte es schon längst ein paar Hausdurchsuchungen gegeben. Die Adressen, wo man anfangen müsste, sind inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt.

Ich warte nur darauf, bis einer von diesen Bimmelfritzen mal einen Staatssekretär im Justizministerium 10-mal am Tag anruft, oder einen Minister o.a., und da diese Story vom Pferd erzählt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich warte nur darauf, bis einer von diesen Bimmelfritzen mal einen Staatssekretär im Justizministerium 10-mal am Tag anruft, oder einen Minister o.a., und da diese Story vom Pferd erzählt.


Inzwischen gibts ja ein "Ministerium für bundesweite Preisausschreiben"


----------



## Rehield (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*

Hallo erstmal!

Ich bin so froh auf diese Seite gestoßen zu sein...mir ist nämlich gerade dasselbe passiert!!!
Mir wurde ebenfalls von einem sehr unhöflichen Mann mit deutschem akzent (ich komme aus Österreich, daher die Unterscheidung) erklärt, ich hätte vor 3 1/2 Monaten bei einem Gewinnspielverfahren der Firma Galaxyplay mitgemacht, wobei die ersten 3 Monate gratis und die nächsten (bis Mai) kostenpflichtig seien und ob ich den Vertrag verlängern möchte.
 Nachdem ich verneinte und auch meine vermeintliche erste Zustimmung bezweifelte wurde er immer ungehaltener, besoders als ich ihn nach seinem Namen fragte. Er hörte mir eigentlich auch garnicht mehr zu, sondern meinte nur mehr, er müsse es mir wohl zuschicken müssen wenn ich es nicht verstünde.
Ich finde diese Anrufe werden immer frecher, das passiert mir jetzt in etwa schon zum 4ten mal aber so frech war noch keiner.

Ich hoffe ihr habt Recht und ich muss mich nicht mit einem Anwalt in Verbindung setzen um meine Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*

Lies mal:
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## cursty (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*

hallo, wollte mich nur melden um zu sagen, dass inzwischen keinerlei Post gekommen ist, also war das wohl nur ein Versuch. ich habe wieder und wieder überlegt und bin mir 100% tig sicher, dass ich nie irgendwo mitgemacht habe. das nächste Mal melde ich mich gar nicht mit meinem Namen, besonders wenn die Nummer unterdrückt ist. Mach dir keine Sorgen, ich bin fast verrückt geworden, die ersten Tage, kann da auch nicht aus meiner Haut. Inzwischen habe ich mich beruhigt, und kontrolliere jeden Tag mein Konto. Am liebsten würde ich eine Fangschaltung beantragen, so was passiert mir nie wieder, ich bin mental und verbal gewappnet


----------



## Rehield (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichegen Gewinnspiel*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Lies mal:
> Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


 
Danke, das hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen :-D 
 schönen Tag noch


----------



## NinaVienna (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichtigen Gewinnspiel*

Hallöchen! :-D

Mir ist genau das Gleiche passiert... Angeblich hab ich an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen bla bla bla....Schon paar mal, und heute wieder... Der gute Mann am anderen Ende (deutscher Akzent - bin Ösi *g*) sprach sehr schnell und undeutlich und wollte meine Kontonummer "abgleichen" falls ich nicht mehr mitspielen wolle, weil "das ist ja kostenpflichtig, 59,90 €... Bin natürlich nicht drauf eingegangen! Dann hat er es mit einem Trick versucht und meinte, ich soll ihm 3 Kontonummern geben und er sagt mir, welche meine richtige ist , aus "Datenschutzgründen"... Haha :-D da hat er sich die Falsche ausgesucht! Er hat keine Daten von mir bekommen!

Habe mir eure Tipps jetzt durchgelesen und werde den "netten Herren" (oder wer auch immer anruft) das nächste Mal nach seinem Namen usw. fragen :-D

Liebe Grüße aus Ö.


----------



## forbite (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichtigen Gewinnspiel*



NinaVienna schrieb:


> werde den "netten Herren" (oder wer auch immer anruft) das nächste Mal nach seinem Namen usw. fragen :-D
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Ö.



Ich bezweifel mal das Er den richtigen namen sagen wird! 
Aber egal, falls der nochmal anruft entweder auflegen oder sagen, moment mal bitte, ihn in die Warteschleife legen und Du machst Dir einen Kaffee.
Hab ich so gemacht, nach 10 Min. hatten die von alleine aufgelegt!


----------



## NinaVienna (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Angebliche Teilnahme bei einem kostenpflichtigen Gewinnspiel*

Hehe, auch gute Idee!:-D:-D:-D

Danke


----------

